# Cypripedium acaule in Pots Begin to Emege



## Phred (Apr 2, 2020)

Spring weather is finally here in New Jersey and I have unpacked my ‘bagged’ perennial collection from their winter storage in the shed. 
My potted Cypripedium acaule are starting to emerge and so far one looks like it will be blooming.


----------



## Phred (Apr 2, 2020)

My miniature Hosta collection is coming up...


As is my collection of Polygonatum (Solomon Seal)


And my Trillium... I love this time of the year.


----------



## MaxC (Apr 2, 2020)

Very exciting, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Don I (Apr 2, 2020)

Neat.
Don


----------



## abax (Apr 2, 2020)

Congratulations, especially on the acaule. Not an easy Cyp.
to keep alive and bloom is a bonus. Yay you!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm interested and there are some on eBay. do have a recommended source and what media are you using? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phred (Apr 8, 2020)

I use 50% Turface and 50% coconut coir.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 8, 2020)

Wow! I see another plant addict here. I'd love to peruse your collection. Any chance you can post more pics of those beauties once they're fully up? I especially love trilliums.


----------



## BrucherT (Apr 9, 2020)

Do you have Trillium nivale?


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

I bought a bunch of nivale but they all turned it to be pusillum. I already had 50 pusillum. It’s on my “Plants to Acquire” list again.


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

There are about 25 acaule in these boxes... 6 have emerged so far.


Here’s an update on the 5 in terra-cotta pots.


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

My Cypripedium John Haggar went from 1 growth last year to 5 growths this year.


Some of my unusual Polygonatum that are up: 
Polygonatum lasianthum ‘Kon Chiri Shima’


Polygonatum Getsuzan


Polygonatum odoratum ‘Yamato Nishiki’


Polygonatum odoratum ‘Yumoji


Assorted Polygonatum in trays



Many of my Trillium are up and blooming.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 9, 2020)

Nice! Where’d you get John Haggar?


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

That’s Cypripedium micranthum ‘John Haggar’. I got it from Ron Burch.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 9, 2020)

Phred said:


> That’s Cypripedium micranthum ‘John Haggar’. I got it from Ron Burch.



At last year’s Paph Forum when he spoke? What is your culture? I don’t do well with Hotei hybrids.


----------



## Phred (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes... 2019 Paph Forum. I grow in large terra-cotta pots. 50% Turface/50% Espoma Soil Mender. The biggest problem I have here in South Jersey is the heat and humidity in the middle of the summer. Last year was s bad one. They would probably do better in the ground but I’m not where I can do that at the moment.


----------



## Phred (Apr 27, 2020)

Definitely a first time blooming... 7 years in a clay bulb pans.


----------



## abax (Apr 27, 2020)

I admire your efforts with acaule and the trillium look
wonderful. What'cha gonna do with all those plants?


----------



## Phred (Apr 27, 2020)

abax said:


> I admire your efforts with acaule and the trillium look
> wonderful. What'cha gonna do with all those plants?


I’m temporarily living in NJ. When done here they will all go in the ground... when I figure out where we’re moving to.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 27, 2020)

Wow Fred, I’m impressed! Such a nice collection!


----------



## Cheoah (Apr 28, 2020)

Love it. All of it. Really well done. I have acaule in the ground, but it also grows plentifully in surrounding forests. 

I failed with the parviflorum last year. Need to try again different site. 

cheers


----------



## Phred (May 4, 2020)

Update:
This should be open all the way in a couple more days.


----------



## abax (May 4, 2020)

Splendid and I'm looking for more photos. I'd love
to grab some of those hosta. Deer ate several of
mine last summer *&^%$%#!


----------



## Phred (May 10, 2020)

Follow up photo...


----------



## Daniel Herrera (May 11, 2020)

Lovely plant! How do you care for it? what substrate do you use?


----------



## Phred (May 11, 2020)

I grow in a 50% Turface/50% Coconut Coir mix.
I use only rain water with 3oz apple cider vinegar and 1/8 tsp DynaGrow Orchid Fertilizer per gallon as needed. 
50% shade.
In the late fall after they go dormant I let them half dry and put each pot in a ziplock bag and store them in my shed... the temps are between 30- 45°F all winter. I remove them in the spring as soon as I see them breaking through the medium.


----------



## abax (May 11, 2020)

Outstanding Phred. Wonderful color and no snail/
slug chewed leaves. *applause*


----------



## Phred (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for the nice comments. I selfed this acaule today. I made a little video of it but can’t figure out how to upload the file. When I figure it out I’ll attach it in my next post


----------



## PeteM (May 14, 2020)

Wow. I am very impressed with your grow space and how neat, orderly and clean everything is. I would love to see more. 
Thanks for sharing your growing tips.


----------



## Phred (May 19, 2020)

Does anyone know where I could get the pod from this selfing flasked? I’m having no luck with my usual Cypripedium guys...


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 19, 2020)

Ron Burch?

http://greatlakesorchids.com/ ?


----------



## Phred (May 20, 2020)

Thanks... neither has responded yet


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 21, 2020)

Hi, Phred,

somehow I missed your question about flashing Cyp acaule. I would be happy to do it, l have flasked several acaule pods. 
Best,
RON Burch


----------



## Phred (May 21, 2020)

fundulopanchax said:


> Hi, Phred,
> 
> somehow I missed your question about flashing Cyp acaule. I would be happy to do it, l have flasked several acaule pods.
> Best,
> RON Burch


Hi Ron
Been trying to get hold of you for a bit now... I’ll send you another email.
Thanks


----------

